# Recent Cancer Diagnosis - cutaneous clear cell adnexal carcinoma



## jjgross723 (Jun 7, 2012)

My golden, Beau, had a cancerous tumor removed from his back last week. According to his biopsy results, he has cutaneous clear cell adnexal carcinoma. We have an appointment with an oncologist tomorrow to discuss the biopsy and treatment options. Beau is only 5 years old, and my husband and I are devastated by this news. We're hoping for a positive outcome. Does anyone have any experience with this type of cancer?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry, I have no experience with this type of cancer. Is this a type of skin cancer?
I hope you will get some good news and treatment options for Beau! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love and hope to you and Beau. I also am unsure about what kind of cancer this is, and will follow along to learn.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Please do keep us posted. You'll find lots of support and friendship here.


----------



## jjgross723 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for your good thoughts and prayers! We have an appointment with an oncologist tomorrow to review Beau's biopsy and to have further tests. I'm hoping for positive news! I will update tomorrow.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just read a study on this type of cancer after seeing your post.

My impression was the likelihood of it spreading or reoccurring is in the single digit percentages after chemo.

Our golden, Andy, was diagnosed with lymphoma 6 months ago today and doing OK. He's going to be on maintenance chemo the rest of his life, but he's having fun. You'd never know he's sick. 

All the best to you. Once you've seen the oncologist and are on the path to wellness you'll feel better. It's a shock to get a cancer diagnosis. Sounds as though this kind is quite treatable according to what I just read.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you got this news. Keeping Beau in our thoughts and prayers that they can keep this terrible disease under control!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you are facing these unwanted challenges with your sweet Beau. I hope you got some positive news today. Sending healing vibes and prayers for Beau.


----------



## jjgross723 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your prayers and positive energy!

We took Beau to an oncologist today. We found out more information about his tumor. It's a skin tumor in a skin gland, and it is not common. The oncologist said that it's not a type of cancer that goldens normally get.

The good news is that it's a low grade tumor, and the vet said that it's treatable if you control it locally. Our vet got clean margins when she removed the tumor but the margins were narrow. 

The bad news is that Beau is going to have to have another surgery. This time, the vet needs to take more tissue to make sure that the margins are wide enough in case any cancer cells are still present.

He does not need chemo or radiation. The oncologist didn't think that the cancer had spread, b/c his lymph nodes looked healthy on physical exam. She recommended that he have a chest x-ray to check his lungs to make sure that it's not spread there. She thought this was unlikely since his lymph nodes are normal and she said that would be where it would first spread before spreading to his lungs. 

She said that it's unlikely to spread if they can control it locally through surgery. His prognosis is very good after the follow up surgery and the oncologist thinks that he will live out his normal life span. 

I feel much better today about his diagnosis than I did on Wednesday.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What good news, all things considered. Sending prayers that all lymph nodes are clear and the new surgery gets big clean margins.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great news!! Thanks for the update


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am happy for you and your boy!
I wish you clean margins next time. 
My lab mix just had to have two surgeries to also get clean margins after tumor removal. He had fibrosarcoma. We were lucky and the margins were clean the second time around. I wish you the same luck!!


----------



## jjgross723 (Jun 7, 2012)

Beau had his staples removed on Saturday, and his incision from his first surgery is healing nicely. His second surgery is this Thursday. He had a chest x-ray on Saturday to see if the cancer had spread to his lungs. The x-ray was negative. I'm hoping that the vet gets clean margins on Thursday and that all the cancer cells have been removed. Thanks for all your prayers and positive thoughts!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Thursday, for successful surgery, all cancer cells to be removed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Checking in on sweet Beau and praying for him!


----------



## jjgross723 (Jun 7, 2012)

Beau is doing great! He had his second surgery on June 21st, and the biopsy was clear with no cancer cells present. His incision was much bigger this time, and he had more staples. He had the staples removed in two stages, and the last of his staples were removed this past Saturday. He's finally free of his Elizabethan collar! 

I'm sorry that I didn't post sooner. It's been hectic here -- I had a baby on May 22nd. (Beau is really great with her! )

Thanks, everyone, for your prayers! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your baby. And I am happy to read Beau is doing great, so happy for you and your family.


----------



## Silvers Dad Shawn (11 mo ago)

jjgross723 said:


> Beau is doing great! He had his second surgery on June 21st, and the biopsy was clear with no cancer cells present. His incision was much bigger this time, and he had more staples. He had the staples removed in two stages, and the last of his staples were removed this past Saturday. He's finally free of his Elizabethan collar!
> 
> I'm sorry that I didn't post sooner. It's been hectic here -- I had a baby on May 22nd. (Beau is really great with her! )
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for your prayers! I really appreciate it!



Hi,

Our dog was was diagnosed last week with similar symptoms. We are meeting with a oncologist next week. 
Can I ask how everything had played out for you guys?

We are devastated as well.

Thanks


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Silvers Dad Shawn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our dog was was diagnosed last week with similar symptoms. We are meeting with a oncologist next week.
> Can I ask how everything had played out for you guys?
> ...


hello! Welcome to the forum. The original poster has not been back to the forum in quite some time (5 years). I recommend starting your own thread in the hopes that others will see it. So sorry to hear about your pup’s diagnosis.


----------

